# Evolutionary Rage Train



## Little Jon (Jun 28, 2011)

IronMag Forums, 

     I know that if I didn't start a journal, I would never feel compelled to actually record my workouts... Here I will list my current statistics, and tomorrow I will start to record my workouts on a daily basis. 

Age: 17
Height: 6' 7'' 
Weight: 225lbs. 

Maxes on Popular Lifts
- Bench: 275lbs. (most weight I've ever benched, though I've lifted it as many as three times)
- Deadlift: 405lbs. 
- Squat: 315lbs (most weight I've ever squated, though I was able to complete a comfortable, though challenging, five reps)

     I really do try to keep my workouts diverse, and I do not stick to the prescribed high-school routine of benching, curling, and deadlifting... However, I do not see any merit in listing things like my bent row max... I'll list the weight/rep count when I actually post my workouts. 
-Jon 

PS: As for the title of the thread... I noticed people using goofy names, and that was the first thing that popped in my head.


----------



## Curt James (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## davegmb (Jun 28, 2011)

Your a strong young man, looking forward to seeing the workouts


----------



## Little Jon (Jun 29, 2011)

"Evolutionary Rage Train" --- Day #1 --- June 29, 2011

Today was the first day in my four day cycle, with an emphasis on chest/shoulders. It wasn't my best performance, but it wasn't bad. I just got a little bit lazy about half way through. I typically emphasize incline/decline as far as benching, but today I focused more on flat.

Flat Bench: 
- Warm-up: 45lbs. - 8 reps followed by 135lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 1: 225lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 245lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 265lbs. - 3 reps (got frustrated at being unable to finish out the planned set of five)
- Set 4: 265lbs. - 3 reps (tried again... failed out on the fourth rep... again)
- Set 5: 245lbs. - 5 reps

Bent Rows: 
- Set 1: 90lbs. (dumbbell) - 8 reps
- Set 2: 100lbs. (dumbbell) - 8 reps
- Set 3: 150lbs. (cable... decided to try something new) - 8 reps

Lat Pulldowns (as the laziness kicked in): 
- Set 1: 145lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 175lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 145lbs. - 5 reps

Incline Bench: 
- Set 1: 135lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 175lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 195lbs. - 5 reps

Decline Cable Flies (as a substitute for my standard decline bench): 
- Set 1: 60lbs. (each arm) - 6 reps
- Set 2: 80lbs. (each arm) - 5 reps
- Set 3: 60 lbs. (each arm) - 6 reps
- Set 4: 40lbs. (each arm) - 8 reps
- Set 5: 60lbs. (each arm) - 6 reps

Upright Rows (Barbell): 
- Set 1: 60lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 2: 80lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 80lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 80lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 5: 90lbs. - 8 reps

Was going to do rack pulls as a finisher (usually do on day one of the cycle), but decided against it as my back was feeling unusually sore.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 1, 2011)

"Evolutionary Rage Train" --- Day #2 --- June 30, 2011

Second day in my four day cycle... My back is still acting up, so unfortunately I omitted my usual primary lift (squats). 

Leg Press (standard foot placement): 
- Set 1: 420lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 2: 600lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 3: 780lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 4: 1050lbs. - 8 reps (though, I lacked the range of motion of my standard rep)

Leg Press (high foot placement): 
- Set 1: 420lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 2: 600lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 3: 780. - 8 reps

Leg Press (calves): 
- Set 1: 420lbs. - 30 reps
- Set 2: 600lbs. - 30 reps
- Set 3: 780. - 30 reps

Biceps Curls (barbell): 
I haven't used a barbell for curls in a while because it was causing a pain in my left forearm. I tried to go light today, warm up, and see how it felt, but it started to hurt at about the sixth rep. I decided against using the barbell. 
- Set 1: 80lbs. - 8 reps

Biceps Curls (two-handed machine): 
I tried out a machine similar to using a barbell to see if that would also hurt my arm. It didn't, so I did a few sets.
- Set 1: 140lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 200lbs. - 2 reps initially, it was much heavier than I thought, I quickly took the weight down to 140lbs. and finished out the set with four more reps
- Set 3: 140lbs. - 6 reps

Rear Delt. Flies (standing, using cable): 
- Set 1: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 30lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 5: 50lbs. - 5 reps

Forward Delt. Raises (not sure of the name... I stood holding the cable at my side, raising my outstretched arm upward, orthogonal to my body): 
- Set 1: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 5: 50lbs. - 5 reps

Bicep Curls (one-handed cable): 
- Set 1: 80lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 100lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 100lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 80lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 5: 80lbs. - 6 reps

Chin ups (not planned... Chin ups have gotten extremely easy for me lately, and I wanted to see how they'd feel after having worked my biceps down on curls): 
- Set 1: 5 reps

Dumbbell Lateral Raise:
- Set 1: 20lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 25lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 20lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 15lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 5: 20lbs. - 6 reps

Cable Lateral Raise (using one arm at a time): 
- Set 1: 30lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 30lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 20lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 20lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 5: 30lbs. - 6 reps

Today was a failure as far as being a 'leg day'... Not being able to do my squats, as well as tomorrow being a rest day, I figured I might as well work something, and deltoids/laterals aren't scheduled until the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 3, 2011)

"Evolutionary Rage Train" --- Day #3 --- July 1, 2011

Today was a rest day. I just went to the gym and spent 45 minutes or so doing ab workouts just to keep sane. Nothing worth recording.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 3, 2011)

"Evolutionary Rage Train" --- Day #4 --- July 2, 2011

Did the third day in my cycle, (my personal favorite) shoulder day. 

Rear Delt. Flies (standing, using cable): 
- Set 1: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 30lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 5: 40lbs. - 6 reps

Standing Side Laterals (pulling the cables toward my side): 
- Set 1: 60lbs. (each arm) - 8 reps
- Set 2: 70lbs. (each arm) - 8 reps
- Set 3: 70lbs. (each arm) - 8 reps
- Set 4: 60lbs. (each arm) - 8 reps
- Set 5: 60lbs. (each arm) - 8 reps

Military Press (sitting, with Olympic bar):
- Set 1: 95lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 115lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 135lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 4: 155lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 5: 135lbs. - 5 reps

Chin ups: 
- Set 1: 5 reps
- Set 2: 5 reps
- Set 3: 5 reps
- Set 4: 5 reps
- Set 5: 5 reps

Upright Rows (Smith machine): 
- Set 1: 95lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 2: 115lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 3: 135lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 4: 115lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 5: 115lbs. - 8 reps

Forward Delt. Raises: 
- Set 1: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 2: 40lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 3: 30lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 4: 30lbs. - 6 reps
- Set 5: 40lbs. - 6 reps

Nice, short day. Kills the delts though.


----------



## trapzilla (Jul 4, 2011)

Weclome Man. Thats a hella lot of volume 30 sets is a lot for shoulders by most peoples standards but then again i'm not gonna bash high volume i like it personally


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 4, 2011)

"Evolutionary Rage Train" --- Day #5 --- July 3, 2011

Fourth/last day in the cycle. 

Deadlifts: 
- Set 1: 135lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 225lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 315lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 4: 185lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 5: 185lbs. - 5 reps

Skullcrushers: 
- Set 1: 80lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 90lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 90lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 4: 110lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 5: 110lbs. - 5 reps

Pressdowns:
- Set 1: 200lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 200lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 180lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 4: 160lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 5: 180lbs. - 5 reps

Tricep Extensions (two-handed cable): 
- Set 1: 140lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 2: 160lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 3: 180lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 4: 200lbs. - 5 reps
- Set 5: 200lbs. - 5 reps
 
Dips: 
- Set 1: 5 reps
- Set 2: 5 reps
- Set 3: 5 reps
- Set 4: 5 reps
- Set 5: 5 reps

Goodmornings: 
- Set 1: 95lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 2: 115lbs. - 8 reps
- Set 3: 135lbs. - 8 reps

 
Thanks, trapzilla. I'm working specifically hard on my shoulders... For some reason I'm genetically predispositioned to gain muscle in certain areas MUCH faster than others. My chest and traps are relatively large, while my delts currently leave something to be desired.


----------



## Little Jon (Jul 4, 2011)

"Evolutionary Rage Train" --- Day #6 --- July 4, 2011

Rest day - Abs for thirty/forty minutes. Nothing special.


----------



## davegmb (Jul 5, 2011)

If you want to put front and side laterals in the same workout have you tried John meadows 6 ways?


----------

